
Paint.net 4.1 is now available - el_duderino
https://blog.getpaint.net/2018/09/05/paint-net-4-1-is-now-available/
======
netinstructions
Paint.net is a wonderful, wonderful application that I'm unfortunately very
hesitant to recommend to friends/family because the website has a lot of
malware ads with giant download buttons right next to the actual download
button

Examples: [https://i.imgur.com/LGBoiHp.png](https://i.imgur.com/LGBoiHp.png)
[https://i.imgur.com/jlocdG9.png](https://i.imgur.com/jlocdG9.png)

I guess the Windows Store route might be better or providing a direct link to
the download, but I've actually stopped _talking_ about paint.net because I
wouldn't want someone to Google it, go to the website, and end up with malware
instead.

~~~
ProAm
Just point them to ninite.com to download it and it will bypass all the
garbage for them

~~~
joshschreuder
Ninite is great. You could also use Chocolatey if you're more technical, but
it's much less suited to the friends and family spruik.

------
ggregoire
Paint.net is the only app I've been missing on MacOS. I've switched 10 years
ago and still haven't find anything as good.

~~~
sdegutis
Several of my kids use Paint.net all the time when making 2d assets for
Love2d, and I've used it 15 years before them doing the same thing for
FreeBasic.

Paintbrush.app isn't quite on part with Paint.net's features, although there
was no technical limitation in Cocoa causing this.

Acorn is more featureful, but trying to be more like a mini-Photoshop than an
advanced MSPaint. It's very powerful but it trades off simplicity to get it.

I tried my hand at making my own Paint.net clone for Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger)
during my first year of learning Cocoa (2008) but it only ended up being a
learning opportunity for me and nothing useful came out of it.

Mostly because I had no motivation. I was sharing my progress in #macdev on
freenode but there is absolutely no excitement or culture of encouragement in
that channel. And for some reason I feed off other people's excitement, it
motivates me tremendously and I get 100x productivity boost. But if there's
none (and no paycheck), I drop to 1/100 productivity.

Honestly I'd like to try my hand at it again. I've learned a lot in the past
10 years. But I just don't have the time.

~~~
unhammer
My 5-year-old loves painting with Mypaint, if you want something kid-friendly
(but also powerful enough to be used by pros):
[http://mypaint.org/about/](http://mypaint.org/about/)

------
krylon
I've been a GIMP man for about as long as I can remember (1999?), but a while
back I had some reason to try Paint.Net at work, and I was _seriously_
impressed. The GUI is one of the nicest I have ever seen. Too bad it is only
available on Windows.

------
viggity
I love paint.net. Have been using it since it was a senior project. The ONLY
thing that is missing that I want is a feathered selection.

Yes, BoltBait has an plugin for it but I've consistently had problems with it.
It would be so nice if it was built in natively.

------
billfruit
Does it have customizable keyboard shortcuts now?

